# Bell Super 3R oder Uvex Jakkyl HDE?



## phillo76 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen der oben genannten "Zwitter" Helme kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht recht welchen. Leider kann ich auch beide Helme hier in der näheren Umgebung nicht probetragen, weswegen ich auf eure kompetente Mithilfe angewiesen bin. 

https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-jakkyl-hde-red-black-mat/
https://www.grofa.com/de/p/Bell-SUP...Id=13335907&itemId=210143002#itemId=210143008

Das Einsatzgebiet ist bei mir: Touren, Trails und ab und an mal in den Bikepark, obwohl ich da keine großen Drops springen oder fiese Downhillpassagen runterbrettern werde (vorerst jedenfalls nicht).

Hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Helmen? Momentan bekommt man den Uvex für ca. 190 € und den Bell für 205 €, ist also kein riesen Unterschied im Preis. Bei dem Uvex sieht das montieren des Kinnschutzes etwas frickelig aus, oder täuscht das? Hat der Uvex auch eine GoPro Halterung dabei? Der Kinnschutz des Bell sieht recht groß aus, bekommt man den noch gut in einem Rucksack verstaut?

Fragen über Fragen...... Optisch würde ich zum Uvex tendieren, aber dieses MIPS System im Bell find ich einfach super und mir ist mein Köpfchen schon wichtig.


----------



## phillo76 (12. Oktober 2017)

Kennt keiner diese Helme und kann mir dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (12. Oktober 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fullface-mit-abnehmbaren-kinnbuegel.850043/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/infos-zum-bell-super-3r.817092/


----------



## Schlaefisch (12. Oktober 2017)

Hab auch zwischen den Beiden geschwankt und dann den Bell gekauft. Bin soweit zufrieden. Er passt, Bügel abmachen hakt manchmal ein wenig, ist aber nicht weiter Schlimm. Ob er dir auch passt und was er im Ernstfall bringt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Den Kinnbügel transportiere ich am Rucksack (Ergon, genaues Modell weiß ich gerade nicht).


----------



## phillo76 (12. Oktober 2017)

Super, danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ich habe mir jetzt den Bell bestellt und bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Florent29 (12. Oktober 2017)

phillo76 schrieb:


> Super, danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ich habe mir jetzt den Bell bestellt und bin mal gespannt!



Versuch nicht draufzufallen, den Kinnbügel zu oft runterzuschmeißen oder einfach nur den Bügel zuzumachen, ohne vorher den helm abzunehmen, sonst passiert das hier:  https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2084851?page=3&in=set


----------



## Pattah (29. Juli 2022)

beim BEll Super 3 R ist eine Gopro HAlterung mit dabei. Find ich ganz cool, aber die Mutter zum Schraube reindrehen fehlt. War das bei jedem so?


----------



## Pattah (29. Juli 2022)

Hatte übrigens Jahrelang den Uvex Jekyll HDE. Klasse Helm und Super passform. hab den BEll nun nur, weil der Uvex 5 Jahre alt ist, und durchgenudelt. und der bell gerade im Angebot gewesen ist und das MIPS an Bord hat.


----------



## Boink (30. Juli 2022)

Der Uvex sieht ohne Bügel halt aus wie ein NVA Helm, passt mir aber perfekt. Wollte erst den Bell wegen Optik , aber der saß bei mir in der richtigen Größe viel zu stramm an den Wangen und verstellen is beim uvex auch leichter.


----------

